# Yipping and crying @ night



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

Well Elvis sleeps in his crate and then wakes up and yips and cries for a while. My girlfriend took him outside to see if he had to go to the bathroom and he didn't have to go. Finally she put him in the bed with her and he fell right to sleep. What can we do about this? Would it help to put a blanket over the crate and a clock next to him so he feels comforted? Please help.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you sure he is awake when he is yipping and making the little noises? Sometimes they dream and make little yippy/cry noises.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My guess: he's lonely, missing his family, and needs to be comforted. He's just a little baby, and these are his first days away from his mommy and his littermates. Imagine how scary, and lonely, that must be for him


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

Try letting him sleep in your bedroom-- in his own crate/bed, of course. Just seeing you and knowing you're in the same room helps plenty.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When I first brought Catcher home, my goal was that he never cry and feel afraid or lonely at night. So, I slept in the lounge chair in my bedroom with him cuddling and snuggling at my neck for about 3 nights. We both loved it!! Of course, Kallie joined us and she slept on my legs. 

I slept in the chair with him instead of the bed as I felt like he'd be less likely to be crushed or fall in the chair as opposed to the bed.

Then after about three nights, I tried putting him in his crate, which was next to my bed. And from then on he was fine in his crate and he joined Kallie and me in my bed at about 6 months.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

When we got Fifi, we paid a lot of monwy for a crate, cushion, blankets (heating), etc...which she used for a grand total of 1 or 2 hours...she has been sleeping in our bed since the first noght, because she was crying so hard it woke up my three kids. Not a pip in our bed, and she does not move a bit until morning comes.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I too brought Fenway to bed with us the first night...and everynight since. he just snuggled right next to me, I didn't sleep well cause I was nervous about squishing and peeing, but I didn't squish him and he actually starts to toss and turn alot when we need to take a trip outside (about 2x a night.) Now, a week later, he ventures to the foot of the bed or towords the bf, and only sometimes touching me. The only thing is he is an alarm clock and gets up @6:30 and is ready to go...no matter how hard I try to persuade him to follow the snooze button! I am no help about the crate training, but I have heard from others that if you let them see you, if you elevate them to your bed's level and facing you, it can help ease their anxiety.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby slept in his crate for about a week or so and he also would wake us two or three times a night to go pee. I decided he could try sleeping with us and he has never looked back since. We take him out at 10pm at night and then he sleeps till one of us gets up. He has done that since he was about 12½ week old. He has been such a good little boy and very easy to potty train.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

All I can say is what the others have posted... you could try, having the crate next to your bed, having him sleep in bed with you or what also works as you mentioned is a blanket over the crate. A light blanket, so there is still air going through, they like that because it makes them feel safer.


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

> All I can say is what the others have posted... you could try, having the crate next to your bed, having him sleep in bed with you or what also works as you mentioned is a blanket over the crate. A light blanket, so there is still air going through, they like that because it makes them feel safer.[/B]




Also with the blanket you could keep a radio on low volume. I like to keep it on talk radio, the voices seem to help. Of course as soon as the alarm goes off, or I get up to use the bathroom in the morning Pinot is ready and makes her presence known. 

Chris


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar did this too, that is why he has slept with us in bed since the 2nd night we have had him.


----------



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

I was wondering for all of you that put the dog in bed with you if you had any problems with him peeing on the bed. Also for any of you how often should I take Elvis out to go pee? Its hard to judge and he can't control his bladder now so I was just curious.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> I was wondering for all of you that put the dog in bed with you if you had any problems with him peeing on the bed. Also for any of you how often should I take Elvis out to go pee? Its hard to judge and he can't control his bladder now so I was just curious.[/B]


WHen he was little he had a couple accidents in bed. When he was a little older we kept a puppy pee pad in the room so he could go there. Now he holds it until we take him out in the morning. He sleeps up on our pillows and curls around our heads, its really pretty sweet.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree with the rest of the messages....Try the crate in your room.

Pacino is 8 months old and he still sleeps in his crate but his crate is in the living room. But....at about 3ish he wakes up and does his little noises, and I get up and lay in the recliner chair with a blanket and him on my chest until 6ish when I have to get up for work....That is my fault though because I started that!! But I don't mind because he snuggles his little face in the crook of my neck and it sure is worth it!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

We've had Paco in his crate at night since we got him. If he cried for more than 5 minutes we'd let him out to pee and when he was finished (or if he didn't go within a few minutes) he'd go right back in and when he cried we'd ignore him. Believe me, I felt terrible about it but now I'm very happy that we stayed strong through that and didn't give in to him. The first week or so we had a clock right next to his crate that was loud enough for him to hear and it did seem to calm him. He was just outside of our bedroom too.

We've had him for a little over a month and he's totally crate trained. He loves his crate.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> But I don't mind because he snuggles his little face in the crook of my neck and it sure is worth it!!
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


AWWWWWWWWW


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I agree with the rest of the messages....Try the crate in your room.
> 
> Pacino is 8 months old and he still sleeps in his crate but his crate is in the living room. But....at about 3ish he wakes up and does his little noises, and I get up and lay in the recliner chair with a blanket and him on my chest until 6ish when I have to get up for work....That is my fault though because I started that!! But I don't mind because he snuggles his little face in the crook of my neck and it sure is worth it!!
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


Awww, that sounds soooo sweet!!! 

I know what you mean..... When I am in a chair or on the sofa and Catcher and Kallie nap with me I sleep so well.. one is usually at my neck and another on my legs... then when I wake up, they have managed to change places! There is nothing like sleeping with a Malt!!


----------

